# This is irresponsible, crass, over-simplistic journalism



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

... and I'll tell you why. I KNOW I owe my life to anti-depressants. "Talking Therapies" wouldn't have worked for me, access to them is nigh-on impossible, they take too long to work with the severely depressed and the suicidal and its a gross misrepresentation and an insult to all of us who owe our lives to anti-depressant medication to say that they are little better than a placebo.I don't know where this research was carried out, frankly, I'm too pissed off to read it properly. I know that anti-depressants are not for everyone - particularly those with mild/moderate depression - but for those of us who are severely depressed - they are a life-line in much the same way as insulin is to the diabetic.I suffer from a chemical imbalance - nothing more sinister - I have a really decent better half - 3 lovely kids, little money worries, a wonderful job, great friends but still 2 years ago - I was so ill that I tried to take my life. 2 years down the road, I'm largely well, coping with quite a stressful situation within the family, not splendidly but probably as well as anyone else who does not suffer from depression, work part-time and am a half-way decent mum and wife. Who knows how ill or well I'd be without my anti-depressant, do I want to find out - not bloody likely - leastways - not yet anyway.Trouble is as well - folk are going to panic and take themselves off the medication. These are serious drugs and the ramifications for just going "cold turkey" could be horrendous.Anyway, here's the link - I just think its crass, horrible, sensationalist journalism at its worst and shame on whoever started this little "seed" - once again mental health gets bad, slanted and biased cover in the media.http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7263494.stmSue


----------

